# Good spots to find mosquito larvae and daphnia around Vancouver.



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

With so little rain over the last month, I have had terrible success finding any puddles or ditches around vancouver to harvest some mosquito larvae, daphnia or other little water bugs to feed my fish.

If anyone knows of a good spot to find some, I would be very grateful for the tip!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We usually just keep a bucket with standing water in our yard and harvest them from there


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

STANKYfish said:


> We usually just keep a bucket with standing water in our yard and harvest them from there


No need to go looking for them then. Let them come to you and do there thing.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe that there's a by-law prohibiting standing water in Vancouver.

Their reason:

http://www.metrovancouver.org/about...Metro_Vancouver_Mosquito_PMP_701-002-0914.pdf

I agree with the paper.


----------



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

sunshine_1965 said:


> No need to go looking for them then. Let them come to you and do there thing.


Unfortunately, I have a landlord who would notice and disapprove.
There's got to be a ditch-full somewhere!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

But ditchwater will be polluted with fuel runoff and other chemicals & who knows what type of parasites, etc. Ewwww. Wouldn't use stuff collected from a ditch to feed my fish.

Maybe someone has a bucket of standing water with these live food in it.

Anthony


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You can buy soem from Pat, they are very cheap, like a few dollars. You can just put them in a bucket and let them grow. Just a 5 gallon pail, dont think your landlord will disapprove that. You can put it inside if you want.
Why would you get anything from the sewage and put it in your tank?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought some daphnia from pat and put it in a bucket, i have it outside on the porch and i have seen mosquito larvae there too but i am letting the culture of daphnia grow before i start feeding my fish


----------



## Greenpuffer (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi I am also looking for Daphnia. Happy to buy a culture from anyone somewhat near where I live (Coquitlam). I hear Pat has some...who is this Pat? This would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pat is member MYKISS. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/fish-food-live-frozen-dry-food-280/


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

One other place no one has mentioned, as most ditches would be polluted to some degree, would be burns bog lots of standing water all year but as for going and taking things being legal I don't know, it is just larva but im still not sure.


----------

